# bedding



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

What bedding do you use? My ratties and mice are in a insulated shed so have LOADS of bedding. I buy 2 bags of shredded paper [email protected] bedding and that lasts one week (rats have a bag and a half, mice have half a bag) It's costing me £5 a week! I have heard of this tea bag bedding. Where do i get this? Is it good?

What bulk bedding do you use?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Tapir said:


> What bedding do you use? My ratties and mice are in a insulated shed so have LOADS of bedding. I buy 2 bags of shredded paper [email protected] bedding and that lasts one week (rats have a bag and a half, mice have half a bag) It's costing me £5 a week! I have heard of this tea bag bedding. Where do i get this? Is it good?
> 
> What bulk bedding do you use?


I use aubiose now after advise on here. It costs something like £9.99 for 20kg bag (i think). I was using that carefresh but tht was costing me £14 a week!!!  xx


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

I use Finacard which is £14 for a bale that lasts me 6 months (only 1 cage cleanout per week). I also use Safebed for bedding, one small bag can last me about 3 weeks (about a handful or two per week).

Have you thought about shredding your own newspaper? Shredders can be cheap or expensive (depends if they are manual or automatic), but I'm sure the cost will be small compared to amount you spend buying in shredded paper. If you buy loads of newspaper, this can be a very cheap bedding. You could even ask your neighbours for their old newspapers.


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

My mum just byes cheap unscented toilet roll that i rip up for rocky


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm trying out Aubiose at the moment and so far so good! It's chopped hemp plant, smells of tea leaves ever so slightly and not a hint of dust!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Argent said:


> I'm trying out Aubiose at the moment and so far so good! It's chopped hemp plant, smells of tea leaves ever so slightly and not a hint of dust!


Ohhhhhhhhh!!!! Is that what it is! I was trying to figure it out!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I am using Aubiose and finacard at the moment because I couldnt find any aubiose at my usual supplier so had to buy some finacard, I much prefer the aubiose though, I also use fleece sometimes and I always throw in a couple of boxes of tissues for everyone to pull out and make their beds with.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I am using Aubiose and finacard at the moment because I couldnt find any aubiose at my usual supplier so had to buy some finacard, I much prefer the aubiose though, I also use fleece sometimes and I always throw in a couple of boxes of tissues for everyone to pull out and make their beds with.


I can highly recommend boxes of Asda Smartprice tissues (or any other cheap boxes of tissues), for what you are paying a week for bedding you can buy about 9 boxes of them:thumbup:
I tend to shred them myself (time consuming but satisfying in a weird way!) for the boys & the rescue girls who are currently nesting & just bung a box of them in with my girls & watch the mayhem commence


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

this is what i use it last me 3 months poss 4 months and then loads of shredded newspaper.

cost £6 20kg bale
ECOBED CARDBOARD BEDDING (22 KG)


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I am using Aubiose and finacard at the moment because I couldnt find any aubiose at my usual supplier so had to buy some finacard, I much prefer the aubiose though, I also use fleece sometimes and I always throw in a couple of boxes of tissues for everyone to pull out and make their beds with.


My dad went to crowthers on sunday while i was at work to get me some aubiose and they didnt have any  so im on cardboard.

As for nesting stuff mine get hay and cloth ( like J-Cloth) pack of 30 ( under £1 ) just rip it into strips then cut in half then half again. My rats go crazy with it and good thing is you can collect it up pop it in a pillow case and wash it


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> My dad went to crowthers on sunday while i was at work to get me some aubiose and they didnt have any  so im on cardboard.
> 
> As for nesting stuff mine get hay and cloth ( like J-Cloth) pack of 30 ( under £1 ) just rip it into strips then cut in half then half again. My rats go crazy with it and good thing is you can collect it up pop it in a pillow case and wash it


Yep they told me there wasnt much of a demand for it but if I wanted some ordering they could do it for me, Ive found a supplier in Hudds who will order it for a £ more than Crowthers though so with fuel it works out about the same. Good tip about the J cloths, Im going to be stealing that :thumbup:.


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Yep they told me there wasnt much of a demand for it but if I wanted some ordering they could do it for me, Ive found a supplier in Hudds who will order it for a £ more than Crowthers though so with fuel it works out about the same. Good tip about the J cloths, Im going to be stealing that :thumbup:.


Wilkinsons 

Im pretty sur eit was under £1 for a pack of 30 quite big cloths aswel.


----------

